# Motel and launch @ ripley/aberdeen



## Tall cool one (Jul 13, 2006)

Anybody ever stay in any of the motels down that way? What's the best/your favorite? Maybe a place to eat?
Also any input on a good winter launch down that way? 
It takes $45 in gas round trip for me to fish that part of the river and it'd be easier to stay over nt than drive 2X in 2 days,thnx,TC1


----------



## bigjohn513 (Apr 6, 2004)

There is hotel in Aberdeen called the daniel Boone motor lodge (937-795-2203) and the launch ramp is right in town (there are signs) or you can cross the new bridge (st rt 68 south) go to the top of the hill into Maysville and there are a few hotels up there


----------



## boonecreek (Dec 28, 2006)

when u going down to the river? i should be off saturday.


----------



## riverKing (Jan 26, 2007)

i have stayed at a few places in maysville, unfortunantly i cant remember which ones, i personally would hop across the river and stay in ky and launch out of maysville. nice ramp (i dont know if there are any others real close) and there are a good amount of places to eat, the little mexican place in the strip mall off rt.9 is pretty good, plus lots of fast food joints.


----------



## Tall cool one (Jul 13, 2006)

The gov't owned ramp in "deen is not as nice as the one we one the Ky side in aberdeen so we'll be outta there in the future,thnx,TC1


----------



## 65redbeard (Mar 12, 2006)

bigjohn513 said:


> There is hotel in Aberdeen called the daniel Boone motor lodge (937-795-2203) and the launch ramp is right in town (there are signs) or you can cross the new bridge (st rt 68 south) go to the top of the hill into Maysville and there are a few hotels up there


watch the dog house at the daniel boone lot of tables in that place. the lively lady is just a few blocks a way
greg


----------

